
Struggling to get zoom off the ground? Here's a Zoom “how-to” for ease:) - emiliowav
https://twitter.com/huntermoonshot/status/1244651051988463616
======
mtmail
Please submit the original source if possible. The tweet is basically a link
to a blog post.

[https://www.yac.com/blog/how-to-use-zoom-101](https://www.yac.com/blog/how-
to-use-zoom-101)

~~~
emiliowav
Gotcha, will do next time.

------
cjbenedikt
Just FYI
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22703000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22703000)

